# Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...



## MartinBoll (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr, 

ich hab da mal ne banale Frage. Ich will ein neuen Schlauch kaufen, da ich bisher einen mit 32mm habe. Will nun auf die größtmögliche Stufe meiner Oase Aquamax 8000 und dem AquaSkim 40, was ja laut Herstellerangaben 1 1/2 Zoll sind.
Laut Umrechnung sind ja 1 1/2 Zoll 38mm.
Bei Naturagart wird allerdings der Schlauch mit 40mm unter der Bezeichnung 1 1/2 Zoll verkauft.
Bei anderen Händlern find ich auch Schläuche mit 38mm Durchmusser, aber halt auch 40mm.

Was ist nun der richtige Schlauch um auf 1 1/2 Zoll anzuschließen? 38mm oder 40mm?

Danke euch!


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Nimm ganz einfach den Oase-Schlauch mit 1,5" dann passt das ganz sicher und dieser Schlauch hat eine gute Qualität - hab den schon öfters verbaut.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hallo Martin,

den Schlauch von NG hab ich problemlos an der Oase-Pumpe und auch an allen anderen 1,5"-Anschlüssen, die Qualität ist eindeutig besser als der aus dem Baumarkt. Ausserdem hat er ein angenehmes Dunkelgrün.

Das A und O sind die richtigen Schellen - da lohnt es sich, einen Euro mehr zu investieren. Dann muß man sich im Fall der Fälle auch nicht über festgerostete Schrauben ärgern.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hi Martin!
Der nötige Querschnitt bzw. sein Einfluss auf die Pumpenleistung (genauer den Volumenstrom)
wird sehr stark von der LÄNGE des zu verlegenden Schlauches (leider nicht beschrieben) abhängen:
Siehe dazu den genialen Onlinerechner von www.druckverlust.de !

Dann gibt es jedoch noch ein weiteres wichtiges Kriterium:
Schläuche neigen dazu, unter seitlicher Belastung (Steine, Wurzeln, Deko, ...)
und auch in weiteren Bögen einzuknicken oder abzuflachen,
was den nutzbaren Querschnitt stark reduziert und dadurch weniger Wasser fließen lässt.
Deshalb wird der steifere Schlauch die bessere Wahl sein;
überlegenswert wäre auch, den in einen kanpp sitzenden, dunkelgrauen oder schwarzen (!) Kabelschutzschlauch (FX-Schlauch) einzufädeln,
der den __ Wasserschlauch schützt und rund erhält.


----------



## MartinBoll (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Gut, dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt. Ich hab nun vor paar Stunden den Schlauch von Oase in 1,5" bestellt. Denke damit sollte ich wie Nori schon sagt, auf der sicheren Seite sein und preiswert ist er auch (hätte ich nicht gedacht, 3,86€/m).

@schwarzepeter: Ich werde wohl etwa 8-9m Schlauch benötigen, eventuell etwas weniger. Macht es Sinn kurz nach dem Verlassen des Teichs direkt auf ne 50er HT Röhre anzuschließen bis zum Filter (2,5m Strecke) um den Reibungsverlust noch zu minimieren?

Achja, die Aktion steht an weil (bitte schlagt mich nicht) ich den Skimmer und die Pumpe zum Filter über einen 32er Schlauch angeschlossen habe und weil der nicht ausreichte, diesen mit einem Reststück Schlauch verbunden, der noch etwas kleiner ist. Aber es kommt noch besser, auf dieser 10m Strecke befinden sich 6 Schlauchtüllen, wo ich überall  die kleinste Verjüngung dran gelassen habe (also nich abgesägt). Musste die Pumpe auf Stufe 4 stellen, damit der Skimmer überhaupt läuft und habe heute mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass beim Filter auch nur etwa 2600l/h ankommen. Die Förderhöhe beträgt 0,9-1m, wobei die Pumpe 6000-6200l/h bringen müsste.
Ich denk mal da lag der Hund begraben oder?
Schlauchtüllen verringern + Verjüngung absägen + komplett 1,5" sollte das Problem beheben oder was meint ihr?


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hallo Martin,
ich denke, Du bist nach Deinem Umbau mit der Pumpleistung zufrieden. Je nach Dicke Deiner Schlauchtüllenwürde ich erwarten, dass Du etwas mehr oder deutlich weniger als die halbe Förderleistung hast.
Um Deine zweite Frage damit zu beantworten: eine einmalige Reduktion bestimmt den Durchfluss, viele Reduktionen in Reihe senken ihn nochmal (eine zweite oder dritte nur wenig, aber sechs! sicher noch mal um einiges).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hi Martin, 
hier schlägt dich niemand,
aber zuhause schlägst du dich offensichtlich selbst:
Wenn deine Oase Aquamax 8000 (8000 Liter/h und 4 m Förderhöhe)
nur mehr 2600 Liter bei 1 m Förderhöhe liefert (und eine lineare Pumpenkennlinie hat),
dann hat deine Spezialverschlauchung einen Gegendruck, der satten 1,5 m Wassersäule entspricht.
Mit einer ordentlichen Verrohrung hätte das eine billigere Winzpumpe genauso getan
und weniger Energiekosten hätte das dich auch noch gekostet;
DAS nenn ich sparen am falschen Fleck!

Wenn du mit deiner Pumpe nur 4000 Liter durchbringen willst, 
hat eine seriöse ungeknickte 9 m lange Leitung mit 38 mm ohne engere Bögen 
einen Gegendruck von ca. 0,5 m Wassersäule + deiner Förderhöhe (+ Reserve)
... KANN mit der 8000 klappen, 
besser jedoch 50 mm-Rohre - aber für die gesamte Strecke!
(Ich gehe davon aus, dass du nicht böse bist, 
wenn da ein bissi mehr Volumenstrom rauskommt.)

.


----------



## Harzbub (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hallo,
der Schlauchdurchmesser wird von den Herstellern immer als Innnendurchmesser angegeben dieses sind 38 mm oder 11/2 Zoll. Von vielen Anbietern jedoch wird der Aussendurchmesser angeben, dieses ist eigentlich nicht richtig, daher die Abweichung  (so wurde es mir einmal erklärt).
Vernünftige Spannbackenschellen in Edelstahl kann man bei Natuaragart für 10,80 das Stück, oder Kraeft21 Onlineshop das gleiche Modell für 3.60 erwerben.
Ich möchte hier nicht über Natauragart meckern, aber vieles ist von dort unverschämt teuer.
MfG
Heinz


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hallo Martin 
Als ich bei meiner alten Filteranlage, mit 4400 l. Pumpe auf 1 1/2" vergrößert habe,
lief mir die Anlage über.:sauer:haue3
Also achte bitte darauf, ob deine Filteranlage, bzw. dein Wasser auslauf, die ankommente Wassermenge verkraftet.:friede

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## MartinBoll (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hallo zusammen,

@derschwarzepeter: Also den 1,5" Schlauch hab ich ja gestern Abend schon bestellt, ich denke das sollte auch klappen. Wenn Oase seinen größtmöglichen Anschluss angibt (1,5") und dieser dann auch verwendet wird, sollte man ja zumindest ungefähr an die Werte der Pumpenkennlinie herankommen. Natürlich ist das von der Länge und Knicken abhängig und hängt davon, unter welchen Bedingungen sie es selber getestet haben. Dennoch erhoffe ich mir durch eine neue durchgehend 40mm Leitung (ohne Reduzierungen) eine Verdopplung der Leistung (also auf etwa 5000l/h). Zu bemerken sei noch, dass die Förderhöhe noch etwas weniger wird, da sich der Teich noch im Bau befindet und der Wasserspiegel später noch um 20cm erhöht wird. 
Achso die Pumpe ist erst seit 2 Tagen im Einsatz und daher will ich da auch nicht am falschen Fleck sparen. Habs ja nachm Einbau gemerkt und wird dann am WE ausgetauscht. Die 5 Tage muss es halt dann Stromkostentechnisch ineffizient laufen 

@Harzbub: Meinst du diese Spannbackenschellen sind so viel besser, als die mitgelieferten Edelstahl Schellen (von Oase) etc.? Lohnt das?

@Patrick: Ja stimmt, da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht  Sollte aber keine Probleme geben. Habe einen Sifi + 300l Tonne mit Helix. Verrohrung zwischen den beiden Komponenten und der Rücklauf zum Teich ist DIN110. Einzig der Siebfilter muss eventuell angepasst werden, da es dort u.U. zum Überlaufen kommen könnte. Aber das werd ich dann sehen


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser richtig wählen...*

Hallo Martin,
der Oaseschlauch knickt nicht ein (ist halt etwas steifer als die Billigheimer) und von Außen kommst du mit normalen Schlauchschellen (Edelstahl!) gut zurecht, da die Versteifungen auch nicht so auftragen.

Gruß Nori


----------

